# Corn Oil



## verotxu (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello! I am a newbie and I am playing around making CP soaps with the oils I can easily find in the store. Yesterday I saw corn oil. I have checked the properties and seems quite similar to olive oil. Has anyone used this oil as a olive oil´s replacement? Do you know if it gives any special property to the soap?

Cheers!!


----------



## Genny (Dec 17, 2012)

From personal experience Corn Oil may look similar on paper, but is not similar in actual made soap.  Corn oil is very, very prone to dos (rancidity).  It's probably okay in small amounts 10% or so, but does not work as a complete replacement for olive.  100% olive oils soap after a good cure makes a nice, conditioning, hard bar of soap.  100% corn oil soap makes a soft soap that usually goes rancid.


----------



## lsg (Dec 17, 2012)

I use rice bran oil many times as a substitute for olive oil.  Of course I run the recipe through the lye calculator before making the soap.


----------

